# Desktop Wallpaper...



## Cerise (Jul 24, 2012)

Show us yours.

Mine is a lavender plant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2012)

What else, it has to be a kitten...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2012)

IF you know me you should have guessed already.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 24, 2012)

_Great Wave Off Kanigawa_ by the 19th century Japanese artist Katsushika Hokusai. I have a great appreciation for Japanese culture, art and cuisine, and of all things Asian, in particular Asian cuisine. I can almost imagine I'm eating sashimi or making sushi when I see Hokusai-san's _Great Wave_. I can almost taste the sea...






image courtesy Wikipedia commons

I've always been impressed by this painting. Look closely at the men manning the boats. Are they thrilled and exhilarated as they crest the waves, or are they scared for their lives? (maybe both) That's Mt. Fuji in the background...

Hokusai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Great Wave off Kanagawa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## msmofet (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine are pictures of dishes I have cooked. They are in a folder and automatically rotatate every 1/2 hour.

At the moment this is the picture


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2012)

This is on the laptop computer named Zoe. Guess which TV show I really liked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> This is on the laptop computer named Zoe. Guess which TV show I really liked.



Zoe and Wash!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a desktop background that rotates from vacation photos I keep in a folder. Currently, it's showing a shot I took several years ago off the Island of Capri (near Sorrento, Italy).


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 25, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Mine are pictures of dishes I have cooked. They are in a folder and automatically rotatate every 1/2 hour.
> 
> At the moment this is the picture



That is great MsM...seeing your lovely food everyday


----------



## taxlady (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the wall paper for my desktop computer, name of Kaylee:

Starting to see a theme here?


----------



## Cindercat (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the wallpaper on my phone. It's Simon, of course. On the phone all you see are his eyes and nose.



Taxlady, I don't know what's different about your pictures on this thread, but I can finally see what you posted. Yea!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 25, 2012)

The view from my hotel window last time we were in Jamaica...


----------



## msmofet (Jul 25, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That is great MsM...seeing your lovely food everyday


 Thank you K


----------



## taxlady (Jul 25, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> This is the wallpaper on my phone. It's Simon, of course. On the phone all you see are his eyes and nose.
> 
> View attachment 14628
> 
> Taxlady, I don't know what's different about your pictures on this thread, but I can finally see what you posted. Yea!


Maybe it's because they are attachments and not just showing what is posted somewhere else on the web. Maybe your phone does that to save bandwidth.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 25, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> IF you know me you should have guessed already.


And me too.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 25, 2012)

I know we had the same thread before, I asked then and I am asking again, no memory. How do I do that?


----------



## Hoot (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the one I am currently using


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful, Hoot.  I have a huge painting of waterfalls on the wall and I wake up to that beautiful peaceful scene every morning!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, I like waterfalls too. They are mighty soothing in pictures or in person


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2012)

Iowa sunset


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 25, 2012)

Can anybody please tell me how you get your screen here?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Can anybody please tell me how you get your screen here?



Charlie, my method probably isn't the right way, but here's how I did it:  I went to the start menu on my desktop, got pictures, pulled up the one I use for my screen saver, then snapped the pic with my phone with the flash off.  The first couple I took had the flash on, and those didn't work, as I got a great big flash in the middle of the pics.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 25, 2012)

If you are using Win 7, right click your desktop, click Personalize, you desktop image should show in the lower left of the screen that opens. Click Desktop image, right click the image, select open with, choose the photo program you want to use. Resize the image, save it to your desktop, then upload to DC in the user CP.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 25, 2012)

Hoot said:


> If you are using Win 7, right click your desktop, click Personalize, you desktop image should show in the lower left of the screen that opens. Click Desktop image, right click the image, select open with, choose the photo program you want to use. Resize the image, save it to your desktop, then upload to DC in the user CP.


+1

Or you could just attach it instead of uploading it.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2012)

I usually have mine rotate through my pictures, but since I got my new computer a few months ago I haven't set that up yet.  Right now I have this:


----------



## taxlady (Jul 25, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I usually have mine rotate through my pictures, but since I got my new computer a few months ago I haven't set that up yet.  Right now I have this:


That's wonderful. Where was it taken?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's wonderful. Where was it taken?


I wish I knew! I got this from the Internet. I'm not a big fan of some outdoor art (huge metal monstrosities that just look like a giant wreck of some kind), but I think this is great!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 25, 2012)

According to this article, it is in Belgium.
Giant Clothespin Sculpture


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2012)

Hoot said:


> According to this article, it is in Belgium.
> Giant Clothespin Sculpture


Thanks Hoot! I was going to search for it myself, and you saved me the trouble!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 25, 2012)

At your service, ma'am.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having a Giant Pierogy statue.  

pierogi statue - Bing Images


----------



## taxlady (Jul 25, 2012)

Hoot said:


> According to this article, it is in Belgium.
> Giant Clothespin Sculpture


You beat me to it. I found it here: Cool Giant Wooden Clip Promoting Urban Art in Belgium | Freshome


----------



## Alix (Jul 25, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I wouldn't mind having a Giant Pierogy statue.
> 
> pierogi statue - Bing Images



This is in Glendon, Alberta. Close to home!

Here is my desktop.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 25, 2012)

Now it is this


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 31, 2012)

Often its a family photo and now its the dog  My lovely big black horse.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jul 31, 2012)

My desktop currently is Tillamook Head Lighthouse







I also switch over to this once in a while .. places I used to see daily and I miss them a lot so having them on my desktop is always bringing a smile.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 1, 2012)

They are lovely desktops guys


----------



## Janet H (Aug 1, 2012)

My kid - quite a few years ago.....


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 1, 2012)

Awww he is adorable Janet


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

Janet H said:


> My kid - quite a few years ago.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 14824



That's my favorite thing to do, too...  He's a doll!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 1, 2012)

A shot of mine from messing around with some new Macro extension tubes I got, and a ringflash


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

That looks pretty cool Tatt


----------

